
Moving from GSuite to Migadu - ruborcalor
https://colekillian.com/snippets/moving-from-gsuite-to-migadu/
======
dschuler
I've used Migadu for a year now with a paid plan, and I kept having to debug
deliverability and DMARC problems.

They ended up changing their setup instructions, but didn't send out an email
about it - when I updated everything, things still didn't work, their support
answer was something like "welll you deleted your default DMARC selector
[according to our instructions], here I fixed it for you duh". As the author
says, their new pricing is "competitive", so I need to switch to a larger
provider in the next couple of days with similar pricing.

Just offering my 2¢ in case someone else doesn't want to deal with DMARC
issues all year either.

